# ovulation pain



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi everybody,I would like to know if there is somebody with my same problem....the ovulation!!!!For me it has always been very painful, from when I was a teenager....My periods are like a clock, very regular, and the same days before the periods I have the ovulation, with is painful, it lasts for 3 days and I have the pain in the lower pelvis, pain when I walk and when I sit down, also pain when I pee (pain in the bladder, not burning).I was on the pill for 5 years and everything was ok, but now I want to stay without the pill for some time, but the pain came back as before, regular as before. I do not have pain with menstruation, only with ovulation. I has also a lap 8 years ago and they found nothing.I use Aleve, but it does nothing or little.I'm going to have another app with the gyno.Anybody can relate with this? If yes, please answer me since I feel I'm the only one with this pain....I'm very sad about this.....I really need a helpSabry


----------



## Casey L. (Aug 4, 2003)

You are not alone. I have pain with ovulation too. The worst pain will last for a few hours, but then a smaller amount of discomfort can linger for a few days. I have found that the worst pain is not necessarily when you release the egg. It is more from swelling of your ovaries, which occurs after you release an egg too. I know this from doing IVF. Definitely mention it to your doctor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Even though I had a hysterectomy (ovaries still in tact), I still feel the pain of ovulation when it happens... which isn't every month now... and the pain is so bad sometimes that I can barely sit because pressure on my tailbone exacerbates the pain. It almost feels as if someone or something is "wringing out" my ovary & tubes while at the same time pounding in a hot railroad spike. Voiding and having BM's becomes difficult during that time as well. (even having orgasms is painful when ovulating) So, you are definitely not alone.Part of the pain might be due to the fact that the egg is being squeezed through the fallopian tubes during those 3 days.Whether or not it is related, I also experienced pain while waiting for my milk to come down when I was nursing my son as a baby.Evie


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

Oh, I always had painful ovulation. Felt like a knife up my butt. I always noticed something else: At ovulation I'd be constipated, but the whole rest of my life is ibs-d. But, yeah, the uncomfortable urination, sitting, sex...I know what you mean. And it was always my right ovary, but that is gone now along with my uterus, and the left one isn't as cranky.Maybe you should skip the aleve and go for a big ol' shot of whiskey!Have a great day, -teresa


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Thank you girls...it was very nice to read your answers....In my case too it is always the right ovary! And yes it feels like the ovaries are swollen, I feel when I touch the tummy that they are swolle!!!!I have a question for Casey since she tried the IVF....when can you become pregnant, during, after o before the ovulation pain? Just a curiosity....I thank you all and wish you a good daysabry


----------



## Casey L. (Aug 4, 2003)

Sabry, I would say that anytime you feel those ovulation pains, you are fertile since sperm can live for several days inside of you. You are never really sure exactly when the eggs release.I thought for sure I was releasing the eggs because I had a lot of discomfort, but they were still there the following day when I had them retrieved surgically.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I have this too: here is some info.Mittelschmerz - The Pain Between Periods What You Need To Know About When Ovulation Hurts Take Our Poll!by Tracee Cornforth Have you ever experienced severe midcycle pain? Does pain and cramping seem to occur during ovulation? What you are experiencing may be Mittelschmerz. Mittelschmerz is a German word which translated literally means "middle pain." Other words you may hear include: ovulation pain, midcycle pain, menstrual, middle pain, or cramps.Ovulation usually occurs about two weeks after the first day of your last period. Mittelschmerz occurs during ovulation when an egg is released by the ovaries into the fallopian tube. For about twenty percent of women this causes severe pain and cramps on one side of the lower abdomen. Although the pain may feel like something serious is wrong, midcycle pain or cramps -- Mittelschmerz is rarely serious.Occasionally, in addition to midcycle pain and cramping, some women may experience nausea, and/or light menstrual spotting. Mittelschmerz lasts for 6 to 8 hours in most women; however, occasionally it can last as long as twenty-four to forty-eight hours.Taking Care Of YourselfRest. Drink at least 8 glasses of water a day. Use a heating pad (try making a homemade tube sock heating pad), or take warm baths to ease the pain. Use OTC anti-inflammatory drugs such as acetaminophen or naproxen sodium. Check your temperature several times a day to be sure you are not developing an infection. Call your doctor is the pain is severe and these self-help tips do not ease your midcylce pain. If you experience midcycle ovulation pain that lasts longer than 2 or 3 days, experience heavy bleeding, or have any unusual vaginal discharge call your health care provider


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

http://womenshealth.about.com/gi/dynamic/o...%2Ftopic310.htm


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Thank you for the info


----------

